# Oddity or normal?



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

So I went to my LFS and picked up a piece of drift wood. It is a nice "V" shaped piece where the legs are 12" to 13". As soon as I got home I began to soak it in some cold tab water in a tub. I check on it in the late evening and to my surprise, the water was crystal clear (except for some sediment that settled at the bottom). Why is it not releasing any tannins? Is this normal? Do I have to soak it in boiling water for that to happen? What is happening?

TIA


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It depends on the what the driftwood is made of. Any pics of what you bought?


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

I think it might be Oak. I was heavy when dry. I will call the LFS and see if they know.

I'll try to take some pix too.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never seen Oak in a LFS, usually they sell Mopani or Malaysian driftwood for aquarium use and Grapevine for reptiles.


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

Here is a picture. Keep in mind, it's dark because its been soaking in water since Saturday.


----------

